# Trying to fix low flow on faucet



## tryingtodoitonmyown (Mar 23, 2011)

We have a special order Kohler K11000 faucet, it looks like an old fashioned water spout. You pull up one level in the middle of it and has separate bowl.

When they first put it in 5 yrs ago the water was too much and splashing so we asked him to turn it down, he did and we didn't see how he did it. It was a bit low then but we could still use it and it was guest bathroom so we didn't really care. Now it is down to a trickle so my husband tore it apart and can't see how to fix it and doesn't want to spend hundreds of dollars to call someone.

Can someone explain how to set the water pressure on this type of faucet. (if you google the model number amazon has a pic of it) its white.

We have had hard water problems due to iron so if any parts could be affected by that please let me know that also. We bought a filter system for the whole house since we have a well but the water is still hard somewhat.

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Redwood (Mar 24, 2011)

Unscrew the aerator off the end of the spout and make sure it is clean.
Check the stop valves under the sink and make sure they are turned on all the way.


----------



## tryingtodoitonmyown (Mar 24, 2011)

There is no aerator at the end of this type of faucet that would make it easy. Did you see what it looked like? And we already checked the valves.

the company is sending us a new flow restrictor because my husband thought it might have something on it from the iron.

thanks for your ideas though....


----------



## Redwood (Mar 26, 2011)

No I just went here instead to get a useful parts diagram...

Parts Diagram

Clean the flow restrictor...

I hate going to that website...


----------

